# 20 gallon long planted tank setup for sale



## lowdominion (Apr 3, 2006)

Hello everyone first post here 

I have a 20 gallon long setup that unfortunately I never had a chance to setup because I just got layed off 

I planned on this being a planted tank and purchased excellent equipment and substrate for this type of aquarium. Tank and equipment are all brand new and unused. 

The setup includes: 

20 Gallon long black trim aquarium 

wrought iron double stand(nearly perfect couple scuffs on it when bought) 

glass canopy 

24 inch 65 watt Coralife single linear strip light with 6700K bulb with 0 hours on it. 

Eheim Ecco 2232 cannister filter with included filter media. 

75 watt Marineland Stealth aquarium heater 

3 bags of Eco-Complete planted aquarium substrate for a total of 60 pounds which will give you a great substrate base for your plants. 

plus 2 pieces of maylasian driftwood that I hand picked for the setup I had planned. 

I payed around $350 for everything less than 2 months ago but I can't afford to plant and stock the tank at the moment and I have bills coming up. 

I'll give you everything listed for $180 so if your planning on starting a planted this is a bargain. 

let me know if your interested. 

thank you


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Where do you live?


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

good question bryce
don't wanna be shippin' no tank


----------



## lowdominion (Apr 3, 2006)

guaiac_boy said:


> Where do you live?


I live in Milton right off of 93


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm assuming that's Milton, MA, USA...... hahahaha
There are people on this site from all over the world. You can never assume anything.

Sounds like a very reasonable offer. If nothing else, the equipment & ecco substrate should be worth that if it's new. If nobody else is interested...........I might be, maybe, we'll see......


----------



## lowdominion (Apr 3, 2006)

lol yeah i guess i should have been a little for specific but yes it is milton, MA.

Also all the equipment is brand new and unused I took the filter out of the box when i got it to take a look at it but it has not touched water yet and I plugged the light in to make sure the bulb and light were in good working order. Everything is back in it's original box with all parts and paperwork accounted for. Oh yeah and the ecco sub is all still in the bag too. . if you decide you would like to buy just let me know and I will give you my contact info.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

go for it Bryce
i hear tanks are sky-high in Iowa. 
(that is where you are going right?)


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Hahahahahahahahahahah,

No, not Iowa. I've never even been there - OK, I drove through once, but that's it. No offence to Iowans, but Idaho is in the Rockies and is incredibly beautiful. No corn, just potatoes.

If I can scrape a few $$ together I might do it.


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

nice deal


----------



## lowdominion (Apr 3, 2006)

Everything is still available if anyone is interested


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

i wish i had more room, 6 tanks already take up alot of room hahah


----------



## lowdominion (Apr 3, 2006)

lol I know what you mean I have a tank in just about every room in my house


----------



## lowdominion (Apr 3, 2006)

beautiful tanks by the way


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

thank you, i wish i didn't have 2 expensive hobbys haha i'm also into cars, and now sicne it nice out i've been saving for that hobby haha


----------



## dorvis (Oct 13, 2009)

Is this still available? I live in MA and I am interested.


----------

